

Learning to love computer codes - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-10999734

======
wccrawford
"Computer Codes"? Please, at least talk to a programmer when writing an
article about programming.

~~~
younata
I thought it was some less informed person talking about encryption when I saw
the article.

Journalists (who won't read this comment anyway, c'est la vie): When you do an
article about something you know little about, talk to someone who knows more
than you.

This works for just about everybody who knows little about a subject.

